

Our World Is No Longer Flat - laurex
https://www.olark.com/customers/our-world-is-no-longer-flat

======
bcx
When we started this Olark, we were big readers of TeamTreehouse
([http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/working-in-a-flat-
company](http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/working-in-a-flat-company)), and Valve
([http://www.valvesoftware.com/company/Valve_Handbook_LowRes.p...](http://www.valvesoftware.com/company/Valve_Handbook_LowRes.pdf)).

I can't help but think there are some elements their organizations that they
leave out when projecting them outward.

------
samuelm
Great article! Thanks for sharing.

